

Going from FB to diaspora&Co. - Swapping an insecure service for a swiss cheese? - joyofdata
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/diaspora-discuss/xSeKSMMkPDg

======
joyofdata
Is a distributed and fully encrypted social networking service feasible at
all?

